# Here's mine



## Smifffy (Nov 13, 2011)

Like many in the UK, my Garage is my workshop.

I have a substantial bench down one side, with a Boxford BUD Lathe and a Far Eastern Mill on the other. Over the past year, I have done a bit to make it more comfortable in the winter with a powered Roller Door fitted, and an insulated ceiling. With these two the heat loss (and therefore variation) is tolerable and so far this Autumn, a small electric fan heater has been enough to warm it up.

Smifffy


----------



## smfr (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a nice-looking man-cave ;D


----------



## hitandmissman (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice looking work area.


----------



## steamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Smifffy,

What part of the UK do you come from?

Dave


----------



## barney_leadhead (Nov 14, 2011)

You have a good sized work area and a very clean looking lathe.


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 14, 2011)

barney_leadhead  said:
			
		

> You have a good sized work area and a very clean looking lathe.



...and he has a mill same as mine albeit a different colour...

Nice shop..


----------



## tel (Nov 14, 2011)

... and mine, _including_ the colour!

Welcome aboard Smifffy


----------



## Smifffy (Nov 16, 2011)

...cheers guys.

Steamer, I'm in Reading, Berkshire.

Smifffy


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn.

Now I got to unbolt my mill from the stand so I can put a benchtop under it, like Smiffy's.

What a good idea ;D

 Bez


----------



## G_N_R (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice garage workshop.
As you say thats what most are used for these days.
Tools and machinery are very important must be looked after, a car its just an expensive toy; it can sit in the driveway until I need it.
Draughts have always been a garage problem; the roller door is it a great improvement or just makes it a little more acceptable?


----------



## Smifffy (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey GNR, the roller door is definitely an improvement.

Not least because the big ~1/2" gap around the edges that was there with the up and over door has now gone. The roller sections themselves are also insulated, but foolishly (hind sight), I added a double row of clear 'window' sections. They do let the light in nicely, too nicely and at just the right height to allow the sun to blind me when setting (Ok, we don't see the sun that often here!), but they do lose some of the insulating properties.

I'll take and post a couple of pictures at the weekend.

Another very positive insulating feature was to lay plastic flooring tiles - not cheap at about £400 all in, but they have made a _*big*_ difference. They have also removed the issue of concrete dust. The downside of these, being that any liquid (coolant from the lathe, or just spilled oil) doesn't soak away like it would into the Concrete.

Smifffy


----------

